# I got this error while installing mplayer using ports



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 4, 2013)

```
ffmpeg/libavutil/avstring.h:117:42: note: passing argument to parameter 'src'
      here
size_t av_strlcat(char *dst, const char *src, size_t size);
                                         ^
gui/skin/skin.c:736:27: warning: passing 'unsigned char [512]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        if (skinImageRead(buf, &item->Bitmap) != 0)
                          ^~~
gui/skin/skin.h:27:25: note: passing argument to parameter 'fname' here
int skinImageRead(char *fname, guiImage *img);
                        ^
gui/skin/skin.c:768:21: warning: passing 'unsigned char [512]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
    switch (fntRead(path, fnt)) {
                    ^~~~
gui/skin/font.h:45:19: note: passing argument to parameter 'path' here
int fntRead(char *path, char *fname);
                  ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1028:16: warning: passing 'unsigned char [512]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
    av_strlcpy(path, skinfname, sizeof(path));
               ^~~~
ffmpeg/libavutil/avstring.h:99:25: note: passing argument to parameter 'dst'
      here
size_t av_strlcpy(char *dst, const char *src, size_t size);
                        ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1069:20: warning: passing 'unsigned char [256]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
    while (fgetstr(line, sizeof(line), skinfile)) {
                   ^~~~
./gui/util/string.h:25:21: note: passing argument to parameter 'str' here
char *fgetstr(char *str, int size, FILE *file);
                    ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1072:17: warning: passing 'unsigned char [256]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        strswap(line, '\t', ' ');
                ^~~~
./gui/util/string.h:33:21: note: passing argument to parameter 'in' here
char *strswap(char *in, char from, char to);
                    ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1073:14: warning: passing 'unsigned char [256]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        trim(line);
             ^~~~
./gui/util/string.h:35:18: note: passing argument to parameter 'in' here
char *trim(char *in);
                 ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1074:19: warning: passing 'unsigned char [256]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        decomment(line);
                  ^~~~
./gui/util/string.h:24:23: note: passing argument to parameter 'in' here
char *decomment(char *in);
                      ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1079:17: warning: passing 'unsigned char [256]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        cutItem(line, item, '=', 0);
                ^~~~
./gui/util/cut.h:29:50: note: expanded from macro 'cutItem'
#define cutItem(in, out, sep, num) cutItemString(in, out, sep, num, sizeof(out))
                                                 ^
./gui/util/cut.h:31:26: note: passing argument to parameter 'in' here
void cutItemString(char *in, char *out, char sep, int num, size_t maxout);
                         ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1079:23: warning: passing 'unsigned char [32]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        cutItem(line, item, '=', 0);
                      ^~~~
./gui/util/cut.h:29:54: note: expanded from macro 'cutItem'
#define cutItem(in, out, sep, num) cutItemString(in, out, sep, num, sizeof(out))
                                                     ^
./gui/util/cut.h:31:36: note: passing argument to parameter 'out' here
void cutItemString(char *in, char *out, char sep, int num, size_t maxout);
                                   ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1080:17: warning: passing 'unsigned char [256]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        cutItem(line, param, '=', 1);
                ^~~~
./gui/util/cut.h:29:50: note: expanded from macro 'cutItem'
#define cutItem(in, out, sep, num) cutItemString(in, out, sep, num, sizeof(out))
                                                 ^
./gui/util/cut.h:31:26: note: passing argument to parameter 'in' here
void cutItemString(char *in, char *out, char sep, int num, size_t maxout);
                         ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1080:23: warning: passing 'unsigned char [256]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        cutItem(line, param, '=', 1);
                      ^~~~~
./gui/util/cut.h:29:54: note: expanded from macro 'cutItem'
#define cutItem(in, out, sep, num) cutItemString(in, out, sep, num, sizeof(out))
                                                     ^
./gui/util/cut.h:31:36: note: passing argument to parameter 'out' here
void cutItemString(char *in, char *out, char sep, int num, size_t maxout);
                                   ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1081:18: warning: passing 'unsigned char [32]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        strlower(item);
                 ^~~~
./gui/util/string.h:32:22: note: passing argument to parameter 'in' here
char *strlower(char *in);
                     ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1084:25: warning: passing 'unsigned char [32]' to parameter of
      type 'const char *' converts between pointers to integer types with
      different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
            if (!strcmp(item, skinItem[i].name)) {
                        ^~~~
/usr/include/string.h:77:25: note: passing argument to parameter here
int      strcmp(const char *, const char *) __pure;
                            ^
gui/skin/skin.c:1085:38: warning: passing 'unsigned char [256]' to parameter of
      type 'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different
      sign [-Wpointer-sign]
                if (skinItem[i].func(param) != 0) {
                                     ^~~~~
gui/ui/actions.c:617:44: warning: passing 'char *' to parameter of type
      'unsigned char *' converts between pointers to integer types62 warnings generated.
 with
      different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        wsImageRender(&guiApp.videoWindow, guiApp.video.Bitmap.Image);
                                           ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
./gui/wm/ws.h:191:50: note: passing argument to parameter 'img' here
void wsImageRender(wsWindow *win, unsigned char *img);
                                                 ^
clang -MD -MP -D_ISOC99_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -pipe -I/usr/local/live/liveMedia/include -I/usr/local/live/BasicUsageEnvironment/include -I/usr/local/live/UsageEnvironment/include -I/usr/local/live/groupsock/include -g -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Ilibdvdread4 -I. -Iffmpeg -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/ -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -D_REENTRANT   -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz   -Wno-strict-prototypes -c -o gui/ui/playbar.o gui/ui/playbar.c
1 warning generated.
clang -MD -MP -D_ISOC99_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -pipe -I/usr/local/live/liveMedia/include -I/usr/local/live/BasicUsageEnvironment/include -I/usr/local/live/UsageEnvironment/include -I/usr/local/live/groupsock/include -g -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Ilibdvdread4 -I. -Iffmpeg -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/ -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -D_REENTRANT   -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz   -Wno-strict-prototypes -c -o gui/ui/render.o gui/ui/render.c
gui/ui/main.c:83:75: warning: passing 'unsigned char *' to parameter of type
      'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different sign
      [-Wpointer-sign]
  ...mainDrawBuffer );
     ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
gui/ui/render.h:24:69: note: passing argument to parameter 'db' here
void RenderAll(wsWindow *window, guiItem *Items, int nrItems, char *db);
                                                                    ^
1 warning generated.
      'char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different sign
      [-Wpointer-sign]
  ...playbarDrawBuffer );
     ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
gui/ui/render.h:24:69: note: passing argument to parameter 'db' here
void RenderAll(wsWindow *window, guiItem *Items, int nrItems, char *db);
                                                                    ^
1 warning generated.
    wsImageRender(window, db);
                          ^~
./gui/wm/ws.h:191:50: note: passing argument to parameter 'img' here
void wsImageRender(wsWindow *win, unsigned char *img);
                                                 ^
1 warning generated.
libao2/ao_jack.o libao2/ao_jack.c
libao2/ao_jack.c:278:26: warning: 'jack_port_get_total_latency' is deprecated
      [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
  jack_latency = (float)(jack_port_get_total_latency(client, ports[0]) +
                         ^
/usr/local/include/jack/jack.h:1050:16: note: 'jack_port_get_total_latency'
      declared here
jack_nframes_t jack_port_get_total_latency (jack_client_t *,
               ^
1 warning generated.
input/joystick.c:44:10: fatal error: 'linux/joystick.h' file not found
#include <linux/joystick.h>
         ^
1 error generated.
gmake: *** [input/joystick.o] Error 1
gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gui/ui/video.c:121:40: warning: passing 'char *' to parameter of type
      'unsigned char *' converts between pointers to integer types with
      different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
    wsImageRender(&guiApp.videoWindow, guiApp.video.Bitmap.Image);
                                       ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
./gui/wm/ws.h:191:50: note: passing argument to parameter 'img' here
void wsImageRender(wsWindow *win, unsigned char *img);
                                                 ^
1 warning generated.
gui/wm/ws.c:885:29: warning: assigning to 'unsigned char *' from 'char *'
      converts between pointers to integer types with different sign
      [-Wpointer-sign]
    wsTextProperty.value    = label;
                            ^ ~~~~~
gui/wm/wsxdnd.c:68:33: warning: passing 'char *' to parameter of type
      'const unsigned char *' converts between pointers to integer types with
      different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
            32, PropModeAppend, (char *)&xdnd_version, 1);
                                ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/local/include/X11/Xlib.h:2087:38: note: passing argument to parameter here
    _Xconst unsigned char*      /* data */,
                                          ^
1 warning generated.
1 warning generated.
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 4, 2013)

Please use *#* symbol to post your code. Also everything about ports compile error are posted on Installation and Maintenance of FreeBSD Ports or Packages section


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 4, 2013)

Which FreeBSD version are you using?

The paste seems inconsistent. At the end it mentions an unexpected error yet all you've shown us are warning messages. And quite frankly this small snippet looks very odd to me:


```
input/joystick.c:44:10: fatal error: 'linux/joystick.h' file not found
#include <linux/joystick.h>
```
I'd expect the compilation to quickly end after that.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2013)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 4, 2013)

First I stand corrected about the linux/joystick.h part, this is indeed present in the source code.

But I also found the problem. Whenever I try to compile multimedia/mplayer without joystick support it will build just fine. But the moment I add it and then check to see what the port may want to install this happens:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer # make missing
mplayer-1.1.r20130308: "/usr/ports/devel/linux-js" non-existent -- dependency list incomplete
```
I also found the reason for all this, it would appear as if the port maintainer for multimedia/mplayer doesn't keep up with the status of the port collection as well as he should:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports #grep linux-js MOVED
devel/linux-js||2013-06-04|Has expired: Broken for more than 6 month
emulators/osmose||2013-06-04|Removed: depends on expired devel/linux-js
emulators/linux-xjoypad||2013-06-05|Removed: depend on expired devel/linux-js, consider using emulators/joytran instead
```
So you might want to contact the port maintainer to inform him about this.

(*edit*:)

PS: Never mind, I've already taken the liberty to do just that and point his attention to this thread.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 4, 2013)

Update.

As mentioned I've sent an e-mail to the maintainer and he was very quick to respond:



> Hello Peter
> 
> On 4 October 2013 12:29, Peter X <xx@xxx.org> wrote:
> 
> ...


So for now my suggestion would be to compile multimedia/mplayer without joystick support until the port has been updated.


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,
I removed some info part because char length limitation imposed.

Thanks


----------

